# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  New software 1.5

## 3DWP

I just logged in at 3dker again and saw software version 1.5, very delighted and downloading now. Is this the correct way of receiving updates or is there any place else that has the software?

I received the scanner last week and worked with 1.4.1. It had to look around a bit for manuals/movie clips but managed to install on Windows 10. My first scan is amazing!

But I did have a lot of problems after that, crashes and link problems. Maybe Windows/or software video problems.. I'll check 1.5 soon.

----------


## 24c

Downloaded and trying to test at the moment, but needs calibrating, as well as the V1.4 uninstalling.
Using turntable for first retest scan... and you guys have added a new action, 
simplicify.jpg
so that a broken scan volume will get omitted if you say OK... on the turntable the overhang casts a shadow, so on a single pass the mesh is incomplete, and it gets truncated like this...much better.  :Smile: 

scab.jpg

It does tend to crash more at the end of the meshing, but i don't know if it's because I am not "simplifying"  :Smile: 

BTW, it now saves as an .obj file too (y)

Mike

----------


## Hugues

Having to re-calibrate scanner for each upgrade is a PIA. Can't it be avoided ?

----------


## 3DWP

> Having to re-calibrate scanner for each upgrade is a PIA. Can't it be avoided ?


I wanted to ask about that, might as well ask here: How often (and why) do you have to calibrate? I believe the Matter and Form wants you to scan every time (or day) for lighting and movement changes..

----------


## 24c

Hi* Hughes* & *3DWP*,

You have to recalibrate when you install the new software because the calibration file is removed in the un-install sequence. If you saved or copied it from the turntable reference before doing this, I'm sure if you copied it back into the new folder and the name was the same, the software wouldn't know any better.

As to how often, well I do it once for the turntable, then use it in freescan mode, however, if I was to put the camera back on the turntable, I think the freescan alignment meshes would interfere with the turntable alignment. If I have a tubular object on the turntable, it scans as an eight sided petal shaped one, and won't necessarily self align when it creates a mesh. This isn't a problem if you sab=ve as an .asc file, as you can align in Meshlab or similar.

Mike

----------


## Hugues

> Hi* Hughes* & *3DWP*,
> 
> You have to recalibrate when you install the new software because the calibration file is removed in the un-install sequence. If you saved or copied it from the turntable reference before doing this, I'm sure if you copied it back into the new folder and the name was the same, the software wouldn't know any better.
> ...
> Mike


i'll try it and let you know, thanks for the tip.

----------


## 24c

Hugues, it looks like it is in this file CalibraParam, as this is the time I recalibrated the scanner to the turntable.
I imagine it might get overwritten after a freescan, so it might be an idea to check this out. I might try deleting it and seeing if the scanner wants calibrating again  :Smile: 

CalibraParam.jpg

Mike
PS It wasn't that one the scanner is still working after I deleted it!!

----------


## 24c

Looks like the colour scan mode will be under the SCAN menu, Turntable, Free, & Texture. There is a little bit about it in the Help drop down tab, but can't seem to access it yet.

I think my scans on the turntable are slightly more accurate, there seems to be better detail, after it has been meshed too. (y)

Mike

----------


## Hugues

> Hugues, it looks like it is in this file CalibraParam, as this is the time I recalibrated the scanner to the turntable.
> I imagine it might get overwritten after a freescan, so it might be an idea to check this out. I might try deleting it and seeing if the scanner wants calibrating again 
> 
> CalibraParam.jpg
> 
> Mike
> PS It wasn't that one the scanner is still working after I deleted it!!


well, did not succeed to re-use these files:
ImgL.txt
ImgR.txt
ImgP.txt
CalibraParam.txt

The software says i need to run a calibration. So i deleted the 4 files, re-started the soft, did the calibration, and the same 4 files re-appeared after. I did not compare their content, there must be a flag saying they are from a previous version i guess. Would be easier if Alfred tells us if it's possible or not.

But indeed a few new options are there in 1.5, thanks Shining3d. Could not see any change in scanning accuracy though, but Shining3d did not claim this AFAIK.

----------


## 24c

> Could not see any change in scanning accuracy though, but Shining3d did not claim this AFAIK.



I think it is a lighting thing Hugues, as my casting lettering is definitely cleaner looking and more readable than before. I was only doing a one pass test, with deliberate shadowing making holes in the scanned image. I think it's definitely an improvement, not sure if it's any faster, as not compared real scanning times. 

Mike

----------

